# Newly hatched chicks!! She stayed on em!!! (Pics)



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 23, 2011)

Newly hatched chicks!!! Heres one anyway!!! She did stay on em! Yippie for us!! Were excited about them.....was able to get a pic of a brave one wandering out for water!!!  Just sharing!!   Mamma looks very tierd!!  She needs a nap herself!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

Ahh 

Congratulations!


----------



## warthog (Jan 23, 2011)

So sweet, congratulations.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm glad to hear it's working out!!  Did you end up moving her or building the little "wire box" around her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Little chicks are always so cute!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 24, 2011)

YAY!!    the cuteness


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 24, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/clap.gif
> 
> I'm glad to hear it's working out!!  Did you end up moving her or building the little "wire box" around her?


We ended up building a broody room, around her of course!! With chicken wire and a door etc.  It just seem easier than move her!!

Thanks everyone!!!!  We are excited!!  Its neat to watch them!!!


----------

